# problems with poor donor sperm bought



## singular1231 (Jan 22, 2015)

hi everyone I only joined this site last night after having my second iui, just wondering as anybody else had a problem with using donor sperm that's poor quality


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Hi

Can you expand upon what you mean?

Known donor or bank? Mot factor?


----------



## singular1231 (Jan 22, 2015)

We used a fertility clinic for this cycle of iui and purchase sperm from a sperm bank from them. But the first sample was just under a million so they combined two samples which both together was only 4 million, I understand people say four million with 30 percent mobility isn't very good for an iui. Surely sperm donors from a bank should have better quality sperm? We paid £500 for this sample . Thanks


----------

